# Changing a ceiling fan at 18 ft?



## mattech

I want to replace the fan in my living room for one that has a remote and a wider span, the problem is my ceilings are 18 ft high. I found that you could buy a 16 ft step ladder, but it was $650 dollars .Any of you guys ever had to change a fan at that hieght? How did you do it? I have thought about paying the instalation fee at home depot/ lowes, but since I live so far away I would think the labor would be more than the Fan itself.


----------



## merc123

There are Warner ladders at HD for like $200 that would work...


----------



## Hankus

Having odd/unique house features mean more money, either now or later its gonna cost ya. Im lucky that I know a buncha contractors


----------



## mattech

merc123 said:


> There are Warner ladders at HD for like $200 that would work...



The biggest I have found is 12 foot there, and that is around $250.


----------



## rhbama3

My first thought is checking with a Rental place and see if they have scaffolding. With the work you are talking about, you really need some extra room to move and set parts down.


----------



## maker4life

rhbama3 said:


> My first thought is checking with a Rental place and see if they have scaffolding. With the work you are talking about, you really need some extra room to move and set parts down.



This . Rolling tower scaffolds would be perfect and you should be able to rent it for $20 a day or less .

Like this .http://scaffoldmax.com/images/93_SM-RST16.jpg


----------



## mattech

rhbama3 said:


> My first thought is checking with a Rental place and see if they have scaffolding. With the work you are talking about, you really need some extra room to move and set parts down.





maker4life said:


> This . Rolling tower scaffolds would be perfect and you should be able to rent it for $20 a day or less .
> 
> Like this . www.ge registor.com gecentral selfResetCode.jsp




The local rental places do scaffolding by the week, which knowing how I can procrastinate, it might be a good choice.


----------



## Reel Big-uns

Don't know if you would want to go this route but, you could get 4/14 ft., 2X4s and some 1X4s, for cross bracing and construct a 6X6 ft. scaffolding in the room using double header nails as to make it easier to dismantle when you finish.


----------



## mattech

Reel Big-uns said:


> Don't know if you would want to go this route but, you could get 4/14 ft., 2X4s and some 1X4s, for cross bracing and construct a 6X6 ft. scaffolding in the room using double header nails as to make it easier to dismantle when you finish.



I was thinking of getting a 12 ft stepladder and building about a 4-5 ft platform to lift it up. The ceiling is 18 ft, so I think if I had the ladder go to about 15 ft ish, I would be able to reach pretty easy.


----------



## quinn

Is it a flat ceiling?


----------



## Reel Big-uns

mattech said:


> I was thinking of getting a 12 ft stepladder and building about a 4-5 ft platform to lift it up. The ceiling is 18 ft, so I think if I had the ladder go to about 15 ft ish, I would be able to reach pretty easy.


That will work too, but be sure you have someone heavy enough to keep the latter anchored steady and have some type of cord attached to the ceiling right next to the box the fan is hanging from to tie off the fan to make it easier and safer to handle as not being concerned of dropping it.


----------



## olcowman

If you'll come get it, and promise to bring it back when you're done... heck, I'll loan you a good, stout ladder. I ain't that far away, and I don't want to have to read on here you done went and broke your neck trying to do it off something just throwed together. I'm serious here if you need it....


----------



## mattech

quinn said:


> Is it a flat ceiling?



Where the fan is, yes.



olcowman said:


> If you'll come get it, and promise to bring it back when you're done... heck, I'll loan you a good, stout ladder. I ain't that far away, and I don't want to have to read on here you done went and broke your neck trying to do it off something just throwed together. I'm serious here if you need it....



I might take you up on that, I am still looking at fans and deciding on what I want.


----------



## mattech

here is a cell phone pic, I had to use a 6 foot step ladder on the top step just to reach to add the 5 foot of chain to adjust the fan speed.


----------



## mattech

Here is another angle, over look the boxes, we have only ben here a week and are still unpacking.


----------



## harryrichdawg

If you were closer, I've got access to scaffolding.  We could load it up, set it up, change out the fan, break it down, and return it to my friend's storage unit in a couple of hours.


----------



## donald-f

Home depot rents ladders and such. When you purchase the fan check the price of renting a ladder.


----------



## NOYDB

^^^^^

Look to see if there are any other "high" issues to address to get your money's worth out of the rental.


----------



## donald-f

NOYDB said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Look to see if there are any other "high" issues to address to get your money's worth out of the rental.



Good idea


----------



## erniesp

Call Northside Tool Rental. The indoor scaffold there is $18 a day per section. You could rent it on Friday afternoon and return it Monday morning for a 1 day charge. That same deal goes for all their rental items.


----------



## shakey gizzard

The tool you need is called a trestle ladder! 40 bucks a day rental!


----------



## Oldstick

mattech said:


> I had to use a 6 foot step ladder on the top step just to reach to add the 5 foot of chain to adjust the fan speed.


 
Definitely don't do that again...


----------



## mattech

shakey gizzard said:


> The tool you need is called a trestle ladder! 40 bucks a day rental!



I will look onto it thanks.


----------



## pstrahin

Call Hertz Equipment Rental, Sunbelt Equipment Rental, Neff Equipment Rental or United Equipment Rental.  They all rent a scissor lift that is electric and has low enough ground pressure that you can use it inside the house.  There are a wide variety of sizes.


----------



## erniesp

pstrahin said:


> Call Hertz Equipment Rental, Sunbelt Equipment Rental, Neff Equipment Rental or United Equipment Rental.  They all rent a scissor lift that is electric and has low enough ground pressure that you can use it inside the house.  There are a wide variety of sizes.



He can buy the ladder to do the job for what he will pay in renting a scissor lift.


----------



## pstrahin

erniesp said:


> He can buy the ladder to do the job for what he will pay in renting a scissor lift.



If you say so.


----------



## rjcruiser

Personally, I'd go with a tall A frame ladder or scaffolding...don't mix the two...it just isn't worth it at the end of the day.

BTW...as far as fans go, I'd recommend Hunter.  They've got a couple of 60" fans that really move the air...plus their customer service is fantastic, lifetime warranty and they've got a lot of models that have remotes built in.


----------



## mattech

This is the one I am thinking of getting, the only problem is my wife wants the rustic bronze type finish, and this is only in brushed nickel.

http://m.lowes.com/mt/www.lowes.com...1&un_jtt_v_tabs=specifications#specifications


----------



## SGaither

erniesp said:


> Call Northside Tool Rental. The indoor scaffold there is $18 a day per section. You could rent it on Friday afternoon and return it Monday morning for a 1 day charge. That same deal goes for all their rental items.



I'll second the Northside Tool Rental idea. I've used them in the past and will use them again and again. They have outstanding customer service and the best prices around, best of all it's a small family owned company headquartered in Georgia. The equipment is always rent ready and very clean.

The indoor scaffold will also give you the chance to paint the upper section of the walls should you choose to change the paint. This is done much easier than with ladder or long pole roller.


----------



## bany

You surely have a rental store that rents a 16' step ladder. SUNBELT or the others listed. You don't need some contraption to worry on or get hurt.


----------



## win280

Why not let a local electrician install it?
If something happens during the install they will be responsible for it(hurt employee, damage to ceiling etc...)
If you ever have a fire in the home and can be traced to the fan your insurance may not pay the claim
If you get hurt while installing the fan, you could be out of work for a while.
Sometimes its better to pay someone than to do it yourself.
Not saying you don't know how to install the fan,but if it isn't to your wifes standards, you will get to look at that fan by yourself for a lot of nights while sleeping on the sofa


----------

